# Neat little urinal



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Neat urinal at a Mission Barbeque restaurant. I like the look but wonder how often the chrome p-trap underneath will get rotted out.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Good place to put your Eagles 2014 season in. And '13, and '12, and '11, '10, 09, 08, 07, 06, 05, 04.....................................................................................

:whistling2:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unusual urinal btw.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Similar to the trough urinals at WTI and CAX, just more private.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe more splash control and of course tougher than china.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like an ice machine with the door removed


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Neat urinal at a Mission Barbeque restaurant. I like the look but wonder how often the chrome p-trap underneath will get rotted out.


That's cool! I would have went with a stainless Ptrap. See ya in 50 years!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Good place to put your Eagles 2014 season in. And '13, and '12, and '11, '10, 09, 08, 07, 06, 05, 04.....................................................................................
> 
> :whistling2:


Don't forget about the future too. '15, '16, 17 .......


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> That's cool! I would have went with a stainless Ptrap.  See ya in 50 years!


Dude that installed it said he was given a 20 gauge trap.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Don't forget about the future too. '15, '16, 17 .......












"That'll do Chonkie. That'll do".


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

MAC, I thought the same thing when I saw it. Maybe that's the intent. There seemed to be an old warehouse type of style to the place.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

mccmech said:


> MAC, I thought the same thing when I saw it. Maybe that's the intent. There seemed to be an old warehouse type of style to the place.


Probably they had the same problem the nightclub I used to work in had. Drunken a$$holes busting up all the china. Replace it all and a few months later it all gets broken again. That guy hated his customers. :laughing:


----------

